# Republicans are better at running the US economy



## Knobby22 (16 September 2008)

I remember posters were saying during last election that Republicans run the economy better and everyone should hope they win. 

I notice that the US media still seem to not talk about the relaxation of credit and other decisions and Sarah Palin recently said that the controls for the financial industry should be further deregulated.

Look at how well the Australian banks have performed in comparison with excellent government regulation.

Just don't get how anyone can say the Republicans have done even a reasonable job. Just a total mess in my view.


----------



## Nashezz (16 September 2008)

*Re: Republicans are better at running the economy*

yes lol.

People same the same here about the Liberal government. It really is a joke and has been for a long time. A governments' financial competence has nothing to do with party, but with people.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Republicans are better at running the economy*



Nashezz said:


> A governments' financial competence has nothing to do with party, but with people.



We've got a classic example of that right here in Australia with state governments.

During the 1980's, Labor effectively bankrupted Victoria. At exactly the same time, the first ever majority Liberal government did the same thing in Tasmania. 

Liberal fixed the mess in Victoria during the 1990's. Labor was elected in Tasmania and took the state from bottom of the heap to near the top in terms of economic performance. 

The only real difference being that Tasmania still has it's publicly owned assets whereas to a large extent Victoria doesn't. The popular notion that privatisation is the answer having been disproven by Tasmania's success doing the opposite.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2008)

*Re: Republicans are better at running the economy*



Smurf1976 said:


> ...The popular notion that privatisation is the answer having been disproven by Tasmania's success doing the opposite.



smurf - Privitisation is short term beneficial of course, ... but as you rightfully point out - it will be interesting to monitor this into the future.  

Thanks for pointing out the Tasmanian situation to act as a benchmark ..


----------



## prawn_86 (16 September 2008)

*Re: Republicans are better at running the economy*

I assume the thread starter is talking about the American economy, not the one in Aus....


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 September 2008)

*Re: Republicans are better at running the economy*



prawn_86 said:


> I assume the thread starter is talking about the American economy, not the one in Aus....



Agreed. My point is simply that BOTH sides of politics messed up in Australia at the same time and both sides also fixed the mistakes of the other at the same time. Internationally it's much the same - the example is just an easy "close to home" one.

You could conclude from that example that Liberal AND Labor both support higher debt and both support lower debt. The common theme there not being who was in office, but _when_.

Same internationally in my opinion. Look what Labour has done in the UK whilst Republicans have done much the same in the US. It's when not who that matters in my view. 

As for privatisation, that's another classic "when" example - it was fashionable and most western governments jumped on the bandwagon. Now they've either run out of things to sell or have survived perfectly well without selling at all.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 September 2008)

*Re: Republicans are better at running the economy*



Smurf1976 said:


> ... Look what Labour has done in the UK whilst Republicans have done much the same in the US. It's when not who that matters in my view. ...



:topic
and for that matter, Blair and Bush (Labour and Republican) talking each other into attacking Iraq (although in the end Bush said he was prepared to go alone if necessary)


----------



## robert toms (18 September 2008)

Maybe not relevant,but letter to Sydney Morning Herald yesterday said "and they told us that the unions were going to ruin the economy"


----------



## blablabla (21 September 2008)

Mr Bush is saying "we have to act now". A bit late, should have acted years ago.

"Republicans are better at running the US economy". True, they are better than pigs, dogs and many other animals. But the problem with the topic of this thread is it assumes that some politicians would be good at running large economies. Or maybe somebody mis-spelt "ruining" as "running", then this thread would make some sense.

Talking about republicans. McCain can't use a computer, can't use the internet and can't send emails but he would have voters believe that he can grasp the intricate complexities of economics. Another republican is Palin who is more stupid than a pitbull (because she herself says she is a pitbull with lipstick and no real pitbull would be stupid enough to wear lipstick instead of eating it).


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 September 2008)

blablabla said:


> .....Or maybe somebody mis-spelt "ruining" as "running", then this thread would make some sense.
> 
> Talking about republicans. McCain can't use a computer, can't use the internet and can't send emails but he would have voters believe that he can grasp the intricate complexities of economics. Another republican is Palin who is more stupid than a pitbull (because she herself says she is a pitbull with lipstick and no real pitbull would be stupid enough to wear lipstick instead of eating it).



bla - 
 it would be funny if it wasn't such a disaster - only seriously old people can remember a worse outlook for the economy .. 

btw, McCain doesn't pretend to know anything about the economy.


----------



## IFocus (21 September 2008)

This thread is surprisingly free of the R/Winger's

With out being sarcastic it must be hard saying you support free market function and then have to socialize the loses when it totally fails in the biggest fiasco ever just shows you cannot trust the RW to be RW



> btw, McCain doesn't pretend to know anything about the economy.




Judging by the current out come neither  GW or the neo's at least they are consistent


----------



## chops_a_must (21 September 2008)

IFocus said:


> This thread is surprisingly free of the R/Winger's
> 
> With out being sarcastic it must be hard saying you support free market function and then have to socialize the loses when it totally fails in the biggest fiasco ever just shows you cannot trust the RW to be RW



What choo talking about Willis?

We have always supported Socialism. We have always been at war with the free market.


----------



## wayneL (21 September 2008)

In light of recent events, I propose a change of the title of this thread from:

Republicans are better at running the US economy

To:

Republicans are better at ruining the US economy

:


----------



## Knobby22 (5 April 2017)

They finally have control and they are like a dog who caught a car. Easy to oppose, hard to agree to do anything. Lincoln would be ashamed.


----------

